# Prayer Request.....Please.



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

This will be a little long...
My beautiful cousin Brooke received some terrifying news on Friday, June 15th after a month long battle with pain in her abdomen.

On May 18th she began having the pains in her abdomen. The following day she decided to go to the hospital. We knew something was wrong because Brooke is one very strong woman so the fact that she felt the need to go to the hospital meant something really was wrong. She was taken back for a CT scan and was told that her adrenal gland had ruptured. The adrenal gland is attached to your kidneys and it is what controls your hormones. Well her abdomen was filling with blood. Apparently this is not a very common situation and we don't think the doctors really knew what to do. They gave her some pain meds and sent her on her way. A couple days later, she went to another hospital to get a second opinion. They admitted her and ran some tests. An endocrinologist came to see her and told her that she would need surgery to remove the adrenal gland but they couldn't do that until the blood was gone. They also told her that they could see a little mass behind the gland. So again... they slapped a bandaid on her and sent her home and told her to come back in a couple weeks to do another CT scan to see if the blood was gone so they could do the surgery.
This whole time she has been in terrible pain, unable to work. She finally reached out to an endocrinologist specialist and got an appointment a few days later. This doctor wanted ALL of her medical history. This doctor decided to send her in for a PET scan. So on June 14th she went in, they inserted her with dye and ran the PET scan. The very next day she received a phone call saying she has cancer. She was told her had a spot light up on her lungs, chest, near her colon, her adrenal gland, near her back and lower abdomen.

The following is a post she made....

"I received the scariest phone call of my life this past Friday. I was sitting at my dining room table with my best friend Mandy and my son. The phone rang and it was my surgeon. 
I had been expecting her call since I had a pet scan done the day prior that she ordered. I thought she was calling to say everything looked good and to advise me of a surgery date to finally have my adrenal gland removed. I just knew relief from my pain was on the way. 
I was not prepared to hear what she had to say. 
She advised that my pet scan showed I have a mass on my right lung, adrenal gland, underneath my colon, above my right breast, in my lower back and in my lower abdomen. I have a history of melanoma from 12-13 years ago that never spread and was removed from my left forearm with no treatment necessary. She believes it came back internally and has metastasized. The other option in her professional opinion would be adrenal carcinoma that would give me 1-2 years to live.
Mandy called my husband at work and told him to come home. My sister, cousin, Mom & Dad all showed up and it was the most surreal moment of my life. 
My sister and cousin immediately started looking things up on the MD Anderson website that showed survival stories of adrenal cancer. So how can 1-2 years be a possibility?! Itâ€™s all been extremely confusing and nothing seems to make sense. Iâ€™ve been in pain since May 18th when the hemorrhaging began. I feel like every doctor Iâ€™ve seen is unsure of my case. 
Iâ€™m going Monday morning to get the spot above my right breast biopsied. I asked my surgeon if thereâ€™s any chance itâ€™s not cancer and she doesnâ€™t believe so. She said rather itâ€™s melanoma or Adrenal that itâ€™s not good. 
Iâ€™m trying to believe thereâ€™s a chance itâ€™s all benign and a miracle is going to happen. I believe in the power of prayer, I believe in the power of a positive outlook and I believe in healing yourself from the inside out with the proper diet.
Please please please pray for good results from my biopsy this coming up Monday ðŸ™ðŸ»ðŸ™ðŸ»
Iâ€™m ready for the fight!" 


She is currently at the hospital as I type this getting her biopsy. Please pray for the best possible results. Pray that the surgeon was wrong and that these spots are benign. I read that "scar tissue, damages cells, and infections" could all light up on a PET scan. She had back surgery twice as a kid for scoliosis so her whole back is covered with scars. Pray for complete healing and health! She is my cousin but we are more like sister and have been our whole lives. Our mothers are identical twins and we get mistaken as twins all the time.
So please pray, send good vibes, thoughts, energy...all of it. 
Thank you so much <3


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Sent up!


----------



## bail_out (Jan 25, 2006)

Prayers for your family.


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry. In my prayers........all of you.


----------



## kaptin krunch2 (Jun 20, 2016)

Prayers for all of you


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very sorry to hear that about your cousin. She looks like she could be your sister. The power of prayer is very strong. I am praying that the next report is a good one. Be strong for her. Positive attitudes are very important. Very sorry that she is going through this.


----------



## Pops 58 (Apr 14, 2006)

Prayers sent, in Jesus name for a complete healing.
Amen


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Prayer sent


----------



## fishguru00 (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Just sent them up Jamie.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Done deal Jamie. Praying that Brooke recovers quickly.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Prayers for Brooke going up!!! Please let the 2coolfishing community know if there is anything we can do to help. This group has come together for many others in the past and just let her know she IS NOT ALONE! There are a bunch of smelly hunters/fishermen willing to help in any way we can.


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

Praying

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

huntnetime said:


> Prayers for Brooke going up!!! Please let the 2coolfishing community know if there is anything we can do to help. This group has come together for many others in the past and just let her know she IS NOT ALONE! There are a bunch of smelly hunters/fishermen willing to help in any way we can.


My wife Jamie set her up a go fund me to help with the bills she is about to accrue. I'll get her to post the link.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

My prayers Jamie Lee.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thoughts and Prayers Sent


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Praying for Brooke, you and the entire family.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you all so VERY much! I was just told that the biopsy is done and that it went well. She should find out the results by noon tomorrow. I will keep you all updated <3

And if any of you are interested... here is the link to her gofundme account. She has already told me that if by the grace of God this is all a mistake and she does not have cancer, that all funds will be returned!

https://www.gofundme.com/brooke039s-believers


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Prayers up for a total healing.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

She just posted that they found two more masses under her clavicle during the procedure.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Praying in Jesus name for this young lady to be well.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Sent


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Miracles can and do happen every day. Matthew 19:26 With God, all things are possible!!


----------



## Boat 2 (Sep 22, 2016)

Prayers for your cousin and your family..


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Prayers sent up Jamie...I hope for the best.


TH


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

*prayers*

Our family will keep her in our prayers.

Skelly


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Prayer sent


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Done. Hoping for the best possible result.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Prayers for all involved.....


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Prayers and fingers crossed ...

.


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

Praying


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Agreeing with all prayers. God Bless.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Sending prayers! 

Your cousin is super sweet. First time I actually met Josh, I met her. It was at a cookoff with Sharkchum's cooking team. Josh said you were not going to be there and Sharkchum said that your cousin was you. Thought they were messing with me. 

Hoping for the best.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

She is in my prayers.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> Sending prayers!
> 
> Your cousin is super sweet. First time I actually met Josh, I met her. It was at a cookoff with Sharkchum's cooking team. Josh said you were not going to be there and Sharkchum said that your cousin was you. Thought they were messing with me.
> 
> Hoping for the best.


One of the pictures I posted was from that night. She is wearing the hat and I'm in the white shirt next to her. I came, I was just late. I was at a wedding and met them there afterwards


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Prayers up for her. I couldn't tell from reading whether she is being treated at MDA or not... if not, that is where she needs to be. I have an adrenal tumor and they have kept it under control for 2 years so far. That's after removing a kidney and adrenal gland when it was first discovered.


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

Just prayed feverishly for Brooke.


----------



## CHILLOUT (May 26, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Praying for comfort, peace, strength and healing in Jesus' name.


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

prayers up!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Prayers up for her. I couldn't tell from reading whether she is being treated at MDA or not... if not, that is where she needs to be. I have an adrenal tumor and they have kept it under control for 2 years so far. That's after removing a kidney and adrenal gland when it was first discovered.


She is trying to figure out what type and what treatment options right now. Not sure where she will seek the actual treatment. MDA is where I'd go as well.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> She is trying to figure out what type and what treatment options right now. Not sure where she will seek the actual treatment. MDA is where I'd go as well.


There is no better place to go with any metatastic cancer. I got into a clinical trial that provides the drug for free. Prayers up for her either way.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

done


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Keeping her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Prayers up


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers sent for Brooke, her family and friends as well as for the doctors treating her. It's just not fair for folks that young to have to go thru something like this.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayer for strenght and courage for ALL.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a 4 y/o gd named Brooke. I'm doin all the prayin I can for this young woman. Two beautiful young women. Prayin for you too Josh. God be with you.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Prayers for Brooke.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Prayers on the way....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hardest prayers this old man ever sent up for Brooke, Jamie...

This is just not fair.â€¦ She is far too young to have to go thru this..

Miracles DO happenâ€¦ Keep your chin up...


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

prayers and faith sent...


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Prayers sent for healing and comfort.


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

Prayers Sent


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Prayers sent to all.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Prayers Up!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

She should get biopsy results in today. Pray hard.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Sending prayers your way. Be strong!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Prayers lifted up.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Praying for her and your entire family.


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

Josh or Jamie please text me when yâ€™all find out. Iv prayed everyday since we all found out. She WILL beat this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Sent up!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you all so much! This means everything to us. Prayer is powerful! I will update as soon as the results from the biopsy come in. She said they should have them by noon today. Keep praying!


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I said a prayer for her.


----------



## broadwaydrew (Mar 29, 2006)

Brooke and loved ones have my prayers. Hoping for some good news this afternoon. She deserves better than this! 

Andrew


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

broadwaydrew said:


> Brooke and loved ones have my prayers. Hoping for some good news this afternoon. She deserves better than this!
> 
> Andrew


Thank you! Still no news as of yet....


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Just wanted to let yall know, she still hasn't received the results. That to me means one of two things..... that it isn't "urgent" and it's been put on the back burner, or it's something rare and they are still trying to figure it out themselves. Again, I will update as soon as we get the information! Thank you all so much for your prayers, I like to think they are WORKING!


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

I sure hope it's nothing serious. Prayers to the young lady and her family.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Sent.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers are still with Brooke.

Josh and Jamie...... Any new news on her status?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Dick Hanks said:


> Thoughts and prayers are still with Brooke.
> 
> Josh and Jamie...... Any new news on her status?


She never got a call yesterday. Not sure why. She was told they would have results by mid day. So maybe today.... IDK how that all works.


----------



## broadwaydrew (Mar 29, 2006)

10-4, thanks for the update.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

No cancer is a good cancer. But, hopefully she has the type my mother has. It was attached to literally every organ in her body. If I remember correctly, my mother was the 3rd case of this type. My mother has always been skinny. 5' 5" and was 120#'s soaking wet, when they found this. They cut it out, took parts of her organs, lungs, and removed non vital organs... It even got into her Vertebrae. They had to remove 2 vertebrae, and rebuilt them with a concrete type of mix. Her tumors were over 10#'s. 

This was 15-16 years ago. She's had to go back and have some more cut out of her spinal/vertebrae. That was probably 8 years ago. They will no longer do any more surgeries on her spine/vertebrae. Due to the risk, and her age. She's 75, and plugging along great. The Doctors told her she will die with this cancer, but not because of it.

Just trying to show you, There's hope!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Still no update....... I have no idea what the hold up is.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Still no update....... I have no idea what the hold up is.


Sent up another for good measure....


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

The diagnosis is melanoma. How bad is uncertain. I know that it is in several spots in her body. She will be meeting with an oncologist to get treatment options. Please keep sending prayers daily.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Dear Lord, lay your hands on this sweet lady and kill that nasty Cancer. In your name I pray. Amen. and Lord, please lead research to find the cure for all that suffer. Amen.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I will continue to pray for her. Keep us posted


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone. Brooke is strong and she is a fighter. I know she will beat this. She HAS to. We will help her every step of the way. Please continue to pray hard as she begins the journey of fighting for her life. It's going to be a long tough road, but I know she is tougher!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

More prayers for her and all involved.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Hate to hear this news. I hope she gets an appointment at MD Anderson. They have clinical trials ongoing there that cannot be done by any other oncologist here. The problem is that it can take 30-60 days to get accepted into one.

There is a wealth of information on www.smartpatients.com for every type of cancer. Just look under the melanoma community there. Prayers that she kicks this in the arse.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's not good news. 


Prayers will continue for her to kick cancer's butt!


TH


----------



## JQs Squid (Nov 11, 2014)

Hebrews 10:23 teaches us, â€œWe can trust God to do what He promisedâ€ and He promises to pour His love into our hearts. Trust in His love and His healing power in all circumstances.

Still praying hard everyday!!!


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

She will be in my prayers.


----------



## broadwaydrew (Mar 29, 2006)

****, that is not what I was hoping to hear. Honestly I don't know much about melanoma other than what I just read on Webmd. 

I will say she has several things in her favor. She is in the best city in the country if not the world to treat cancer. She is young and seems to be in good shape other than the obvious. Most importantly she seems to have a great support group with everything to live for. 

My dad had prostate cancer and was treated at MD Anderson. Full recovery and I believe those folks over there are miracle workers. If she is not there do what every is possible to get her to there!!!!

As you can tell I don't post much but I check in pretty often on 2cool. Josh and Jamie are GREAT people. After your house was flooded you found relief for your neighbors. The Christmas presents for sick children's families. All this is noticed and appreciated. All that to say Brooke is in for a long road ahead. Keep 2cool updated and informed if money, prayers, or just venting is needed. 2cool seems like a good place for all three.

Good luck on this road ahead Brooke!

Andrew

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

not my thing usually, but prayers up today.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear...Prayers for complete remission


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear, more prayers sent.
Good things happen to good people. She will overcome this....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bad news..Three types of skin cancer...Basal Cell (minor...this type most of us outdoor folks get..doesn't spread).. Squamous Cell ( more serious.. gotta be cut out to keep it from spreading).. Melanoma ( the SERIOUS type... will spread all over the body in a short time)â€¦.

She..and her family..are gonna need all the help they can get.. A miracle won't hurt nuthin'... Heavy prayers are in order...

https://www.gofundme.com/brooke039s-believers


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> Bad news..Three types of skin cancer...Basal Cell (minor...this type most of us outdoor folks get..doesn't spread).. Squamous Cell ( more serious.. gotta be cut out to keep it from spreading).. Melanoma ( the SERIOUS type... will spread all over the body in a short time)â€¦.
> 
> She..and her family..are gonna need all the help they can get.. A miracle won't hurt nuthin'... Heavy prayers are in order...
> 
> http://www.gofundme.com/brooke039s-believers


Jim, Brooke sent me a message and said "I don't know how Tortuga Jim is, but could you please reach out to him and tell him THANK YOU so much for his very generous donation, we truly appreciate it and that was so thoughtful of him." So thank Jim <3


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Bad news..Three types of skin cancer...Basal Cell (minor...this type most of us outdoor folks get..doesn't spread).. Squamous Cell ( more serious.. gotta be cut out to keep it from spreading).. Melanoma ( the SERIOUS type... will spread all over the body in a short time)â€¦.
> 
> She..and her family..are gonna need all the help they can get.. A miracle won't hurt nuthin'... Heavy prayers are in order...
> 
> http://www.gofundme.com/brooke039s-believers


It is scary for sure, but they have targeted therapies now that can slow or stop the progression. I'm on one of them. The name of the game is to slow or stop the progression in hope that one or more of the many new drugs they are working on becomes available. In order to get any of the trial drugs, you have to be in a research hospital environment such as MDA.


----------



## Drrpm2004 (May 16, 2012)

Sent!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Just to update.... She was able to get into MD Anderson today. She has stage 4 Melanoma. They are doing blood work to see if she has a mutant gene then getting a brain scan on Monday to see if she has any tumors in her brain. Then they will determine the exact medicine and course of action from there. She has a long road ahead of her but I'm very positive she will beat this. Statistics mean nothing to me. With faith in God and her strength combined, she can move mountains.
Thank you all for your continued support and prayers..... just keep them coming!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

So glad she was able to get in M.D. Anderson........will stay in my prayers.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I hope the additional tests do not add any complications and she is able to successfully complete the recommended course of treatment. It will be a fight for sure but it sounds like she is a fighter.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Just to update.... She was able to get into MD Anderson today. She has stage 4 Melanoma. They are doing blood work to see if she has a mutant gene then getting a brain scan on Monday to see if she has any tumors in her brain. Then they will determine the exact medicine and course of action from there. She has a long road ahead of her but I'm very positive she will beat this. Statistics mean nothing to me. With faith in God and her strength combined, she can move mountains.
> Thank you all for your continued support and prayers..... just keep them coming!


She is in the best place she can be. Prayers continued.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> She is in the best place she can be. Prayers continued.


Agreed... This also helps... http://www.gofundme.com/brooke039s-believers


----------



## broadwaydrew (Mar 29, 2006)

MD Anderson is the best place to be! Glad she got in. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Still praying for all involved.


----------



## shorty84 (Aug 25, 2014)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Just to update.... She was able to get into MD Anderson today. She has stage 4 Melanoma. They are doing blood work to see if she has a mutant gene then getting a brain scan on Monday to see if she has any tumors in her brain. Then they will determine the exact medicine and course of action from there. She has a long road ahead of her but I'm very positive she will beat this. Statistics mean nothing to me. With faith in God and her strength combined, she can move mountains.
> Thank you all for your continued support and prayers..... just keep them coming!


Just a quick note to speak to this point, my best friend's Mom was diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer 5 years ago. She is a strong, very positive, God loving woman and after watching what she has been going through I believe that all 3 have played a factor into her still walking this earth.

I don't know Brooke but it sounds to me like she has these traits and plenty of support from her family and this community.

I pray that Brooke stay positive, talk to God every day and reach to her loved ones for the strength she needs to keep going. That her family stays positive for her in her times of need and reach to the Bible for the support they need to motivate Brooke. AMEN!

Best of Luck. If you need someone to reach out to please don't hesitate. I know there are plenty of people going through this same thing and they would love to reach out to offer guidance and tips.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Brooke is my prayers.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Prayer sent.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone! Brooke got the results from her brain scan today and they were clear! She starts treatment on Friday! She will be doing immunotherapy every 3 weeks. An IV for about 1-2 hours each time. Thank you all for your continued prayers and support!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Thank you so much everyone! Brooke got the results from her brain scan today and they were clear! She starts treatment on Friday! She will be doing immunotherapy every 3 weeks. An IV for about 1-2 hours each time. Thank you all for your continued prayers and support!


Nivolumab?


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

So glad there was some good news.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Jamie_Lee said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much everyone! Brooke got the results from her brain scan today and they were clear! She starts treatment on Friday! She will be doing immunotherapy every 3 weeks. An IV for about 1-2 hours each time. Thank you all for your continued prayers and support!
> ...


I'm not 100% but I believe so. Opdivo maybe?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I'm not 100% but I believe so. Opdivo maybe?


That is the same drug. Opdivo is the commercial name. I've been on it for almost 2 years and there was a crazy amount of possible side effects with it. Tell her not to worry about it. For me, I got a rash after about a year and a half... and no other side effects. The only pain she will have is the IV needle. :cheers:


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Prayers


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Jamie_Lee & Haute Pursuit

Please keep me posted on how the response to the immunotherapy is going. My 11 year old son was diagnosed with stage 4 Clear Cell Sarcoma of the Kidney on May 7th. He is currently be treated with chemotherapy at Texas Children's Hospital in an effort to shrink the tumor before they remove the Kidney in August.

Then the plan is radiation, more chemo and possibly immunotherapy. So I am very interested in the side effects of the immunotherapy.

Thanks and I have added both Haute Pursuit and Brooke to my ever growing prayer list...


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Its Catchy said:


> Jamie_Lee & Haute Pursuit
> 
> Please keep me posted on how the response to the immunotherapy is going. My 11 year old son was diagnosed with stage 4 Clear Cell Sarcoma of the Kidney on May 7th. He is currently be treated with chemotherapy at Texas Children's Hospital in an effort to shrink the tumor before they remove the Kidney in August.
> 
> ...


I ran into Brian at the grocery store a few weeks back and he told me about your son, weâ€™ve been praying for him and you guys as well. Let me know if you need anything.

Jamie Lee,

Sending lots of prayers for your cousin and the whole family!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Its Catchy said:


> Jamie_Lee & Haute Pursuit
> 
> Please keep me posted on how the response to the immunotherapy is going. My 11 year old son was diagnosed with stage 4 Clear Cell Sarcoma of the Kidney on May 7th. He is currently be treated with chemotherapy at Texas Children's Hospital in an effort to shrink the tumor before they remove the Kidney in August.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that about your son sir. My tumors were on the left kidney and both adrenal glands. They removed the left kidney and left adrenal. The spot on my right adrenal was fairly small so the Dr's decided on immunotherapy to treat it. The tumor reduced in size by about 30% in the first 6 months, but since then, no identifiable changes. I've been on the Nivolumab immunotherapy for almost 2 years now. It has been a blessing as I have not had any noticeable side effects. If you have any questions, feel free to PM me. Heavy prayers up for your son and family.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Continued prayers for the best outcome for everyone.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you for the prayers. His name is Remy. 


God Bless


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Prayers up also for Remy. All of this breaks my heart.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Its Catchy said:


> Thank you for the prayers. His name is Remy.
> 
> God Bless


Will be praying for him. You never know what is really going on behind the alias' here.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Its Catchy said:


> Jamie_Lee & Haute Pursuit
> 
> Please keep me posted on how the response to the immunotherapy is going. My 11 year old son was diagnosed with stage 4 Clear Cell Sarcoma of the Kidney on May 7th. He is currently be treated with chemotherapy at Texas Children's Hospital in an effort to shrink the tumor before they remove the Kidney in August.
> 
> ...


I will be sending prayers up for Remy. I'm sorry to hear about that. You all stay strong and keep positive!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I wanted to update everyone real quick. Brooke had her first treatment done on Friday! Her sister Bridget and I took her and spent the day with her. We are all very close and always have been, it turned out to be a really great day with lots of laughs and prayers. She is currently taking two different drugs. She can have both drugs for up to 4 treatments (every 3 weeks). After her 2nd treatment they will re-scan her and see if there are any significant changes to the sizes of the tumors. Then they will continue her treatment with only one of the drugs every 3 weeks. So far she hasn't had any side effects which is good! 
She also met with the endocrinologist that day. He told her that if this treatment works, that her adrenal gland could "fix" itself and they wont have to remove it! That would be amazing! She is having to take steroids everyday to pick up the slack from her adrenal glands not working properly.
All in all she is in very good spirits and feels very positive that this treatment WILL work! Thank you all for the continued prayers!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

How in the heck she can keep smiling in the face of all this beats me...

Quite a Woman...(both of you)


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> How in the heck she can keep smiling in the face of all this beats me...
> 
> Quite a Woman...(both of you)


She is one amazing woman. Her strength through all of this is out of this world! I think it helps that she has such an amazing support system, including all of you!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers sent that the treatments work and she is healed quickly.


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Praying for God's healing and calming presence. May it be.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I wanted to post this link again in case anyone would like to donate. Brooke has been unable to work since May so any and everything helps SO much! Thanks again everyone!
https://www.gofundme.com/brooke039s-believers


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Prayers up for Brooke


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

"The Marshall" said:


> Prayers up for Brooke


Thanks bud


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad things are looking positive. Iâ€™m sure the support you and her sister are giving her is a great encouragement to her. Her positive attitude is amazing and I certainly admire her for that. Continued prayers for a positive outcome.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Is Brooke getting her treatments in the Main Building or the Mayes Clinic? I can't stand the Main... it's like a maze.


----------



## broadwaydrew (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for the update. She is in our prayers.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Is Brooke getting her treatments in the Main Building or the Mayes Clinic? I can't stand the Main... it's like a maze.


She is in the main building! And yes, it's definitely a maze lol!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I wanted to give you all a little update on Brooke. Her second treatment was on Friday. Her team of doctors are calling her "The girl with the disappearing tumors". Apparently 2 of her 10 tumors are gone or have shrunk so much that they can no longer feel/find them. They are going to give her a second scan after her 4th treatment. So far, everything seems to be working! Her only side effects have been random nausea and sleepiness. Please keep those prayers coming, I just KNOW they are working!!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I wanted to give you all a little update on Brooke. Her second treatment was on Friday. Her team of doctors are calling her "The girl with the disappearing tumors". Apparently 2 of her 10 tumors are gone or have shrunk so much that they can no longer feel/find them. They are going to give her a second scan after her 4th treatment. So far, everything seems to be working! Her only side effects have been random nausea and sleepiness. Please keep those prayers coming, I just KNOW they are working!!


Amen praise God


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Miracles DO happen.... Keep up the fight, Brooke.. A positive attitude can do more than modern medicine can in some cases...


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Prayers continued. Glad to hear a good report for her.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the wonderful update. Prayers continue..............


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Prayers for continued success for Brooke. Prayers for all involved. God Bless.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Praise God, all things are possible!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Awesome news!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Keeping Brooke in our prayers...our youngest is named Brooke!


----------



## broadwaydrew (Mar 29, 2006)

Fantastic news!!!!! Wishing her all the best.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Really great news. Pray that things continue to improve.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I was wondering how she is doing. Thanks for the update. Hoping for continued improvement.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great to hear!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Very good news. Glad to hear it.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

You go Brooke!!!!! She is in my prayers.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

:fireworks




Awesome!!! Prayers UP!!!!


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Great news! She is on my list of prayers I send up twice daily!

They will continue!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Wonderful news! Still praying that this rate of recovery continues.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Wonderful news Jamie!


TH


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone! Sure makes my heart happy


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Its Catchy said:


> Jamie_Lee & Haute Pursuit
> 
> Please keep me posted on how the response to the immunotherapy is going. My 11 year old son was diagnosed with stage 4 Clear Cell Sarcoma of the Kidney on May 7th. He is currently be treated with chemotherapy at Texas Children's Hospital in an effort to shrink the tumor before they remove the Kidney in August.
> 
> ...


Its Catchy.... I just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking and praying for yall. Please keep us updated with Remy and his progress whether it's on this thread, your own or a PM...... Prayers heading up now!
Everyone, please send a prayer on up for Remy this morning.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Brooke will not be returning to work this year so I wanted to share this link... 
https://www.gofundme.com/brooke039s-believers


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

How is she doing. Praying that things are looking better.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

WillieT said:


> How is she doing. Praying that things are looking better.


She is doing pretty good. She has having some pretty good side effects from the immunotherapy. Mostly really bad nausea constantly and abdominal pain. She had a really bad day yesterday and cried a lot but she is feeling much better today! I prayed hard for her in church last night, i'm just going to assume He heard me


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

He heard you. Tell her to put those WW socks on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Specsniper said:


> He heard you. Tell her to put those WW socks on!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She got them!!! Thank you so very much for sending them. Please tell your wife thank you as well! <3


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

Done. Keep that positive outlook going...


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

When I'm thinking I'm having a bad day I just have to read this thread and it makes me stop feeling sorry for myself. Brooke is in my daily prayers.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Continuing to hope for easing of the side effects and positive recovery. it is a hard road she is on but it sounds like she is handling it well.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Its Catchy.... I just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking and praying for yall. Please keep us updated with Remy and his progress whether it's on this thread, your own or a PM...... Prayers heading up now!
> Everyone, please send a prayer on up for Remy this morning.


Remy is doing great! You would not even know the kid has stage four Clear Cell Sarcoma of the Kidney. The problem is the tumor extends from his kidney, through his renal vein (inferior vena cava) and into his heart. Surgery to remove the kidney, cut it out of his IVC and heart is scheduled for Wednesday the 15th at Texas Children's Hospital. He will have to be put on bypass so it is a pretty major surgery. I'm asking for prayers day and night but especially on Wednesday the 15th of August.

It's truly been a miraculous journey. On May 7th he was in critical condition and could barely walk as the tumor extended through the atrium and into the first ventricle of his heart. He responded really well to chemo and it has shrunk by about 50%. After 53 days in the hospital he is now able to swim, play fortnight with his friends, and live a pretty normal life.

The first pic is Houston Texans Christian Covington and Brandon Dunn. The next picture is All Star and probably future hall of famer Buster Posey of the SF Giants. All class acts.

Put Remy on your prayer list along with Brooke, Haute Pursuit and Realtor/Auctioneer!

Thanks and God Bless.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

"Put Remy on your prayer list..."


Hoping for a smooth surgery, excellent prognosis, and strength for the family.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Man, both Remy and Brooke, prayers sent. We need to pray for healing!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

prayers and more prayers.
God bless you and your families.


----------



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

*Prayers Prayers*

Praying for Remy and Brooke. God's Blessings to you both!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Prayers for Remy, Brooke and all that are suffering from this incidious disease.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I have plenty more room on my prayer list for 2coolers battling cancer.

Right now my list has Remy, Brooke, Haute Pursuit, Sargent TX (AKA David Myers) on it.

Am I missing anyone?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Putting Remy in for some hard prayers here.. Already had my friend Blake (HP) and Brooke on the page.....

Hard row to hoe..but with 2 cool and a good dose of Divine Help...all will be back in action soon...

I have spoken....lol


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Its Catchy said:


> I have plenty more room on my prayer list for 2coolers battling cancer.
> 
> Right now my list has Remy, Brooke, Haute Pursuit, Sargent TX (AKA David Myers) on it.
> 
> Am I missing anyone?


Prayers sent, Please Lord help these folks.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Its Catchy said:


> I have plenty more room on my prayer list for 2coolers battling cancer.
> 
> Right now my list has Remy, Brooke, Haute Pursuit, Sargent TX (AKA David Myers) on it.
> 
> Am I missing anyone?


Same here brother. I know a good guy in SGREM that beat that mess and a few friends off the board. It can be done.

Sent up for my 2COOL family.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Great so my 2cool beat cancer prayer list is Remy, Brooke, Blake (AKA haute pursuit) and David. I hit my knees twice a day.

Thanks everybody. I will keep everyone posted on how Remy's surgery goes this Wednesday.

Hope to have him back gigging flounder before the closure. I'm tempted too take him now before the surgery but I just don't want to risk a stingray, fishhook, or an oyster reef cut before the procedure. Chemo has his immune system low.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Its Catchy said:


> Great so my 2cool beat cancer prayer list is Remy, Brooke, Blake (AKA haute pursuit) and David. I hit my knees twice a day.
> 
> Thanks everybody. I will keep everyone posted on how Remy's surgery goes this Wednesday.
> 
> Hope to have him back gigging flounder before the closure. I'm tempted too take him now before the surgery but I just don't want to risk a stingray, fishhook, or an oyster reef cut before the procedure. Chemo has his immune system low.


I will be in the Med Center next Wednesday. What time is Remy's surgery? Send me the room info and I will try to stop by there and meet him if he is up to it. I will PM you my cell #. I have something I would like for him to have as well.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I will be in the Med Center next Wednesday. What time is Remy's surgery? Send me the room info and I will try to stop by there and meet him if he is up to it. I will PM you my cell #. I have something I would like for him to have as well.


We have to check in at 6:00 AM. Surgery will be sometime after that. We are told recovery will be 7 to 10 days if everything goes well. Not sure on room number yet will keep everyone posted. Good luck with your treatment.


----------



## broadwaydrew (Mar 29, 2006)

Thank you for the update. I can only imagine what she is going through. She is in my prayers as are everyone on this thread. 

Andrew


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

Praying for all. 

Stay strong, Catchy. I honestly wonder how I would hold up in your situation, but I guess when you have no choice, God gives you parental strength & confidence to weather the storm. Looks like Remy's certainly doing his part.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers to all of the 2Cool family and friends in need right now. Praying God will continue to look over Brooke, Remy, Blake and David.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Speckled said:


> Thoughts and prayers to all of the 2Cool family and friends in need right now. Praying God will continue to look over Brooke, Remy, Blake and David.


X2. Just blows my mind to think of a child especially, being forced to go through this...it just makes me sad.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Continued prayers for all our 2cool family and friends going through these troubles. Remy (and his doctors) will get some special attention Wednesday morning.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

You all are so incredibly amazing <3


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Its Catchy said:


> I have plenty more room on my prayer list for 2coolers battling cancer.
> 
> Right now my list has Remy, Brooke, Haute Pursuit, Sargent TX (AKA David Myers) on it.
> 
> Am I missing anyone?


Down the road if Remy is willing and with your approval of course, we can see about getting a guided fishing trip with Texas Roy from Texas Boys Outdoors!


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> Down the road if Remy is willing and with your approval of course, we can see about getting a guided fishing trip with Texas Roy from Texas Boys Outdoors!


He would love that. Thanks and God bless


----------



## Trout green (Aug 25, 2012)

Its Catchy said:


> I have plenty more room on my prayer list for 2coolers battling cancer.
> 
> Right now my list has Remy, Brooke, Haute Pursuit, Sargent TX (AKA David Myers) on it.
> 
> Am I missing anyone?


I will be praying for Remy and your family.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Its Catchy said:


> He would love that. Thanks and God bless


I talked with Roy and he is good to go! As a matter of fact he already threw out a couple of dates in late August and early September. I told him it will have to be a bit farther out. So when you are ready and it is right, let me know! It will be you, Remy, Texas Roy and whichever guide is available. Also, PM me your address and he will send Remy some Texas Boys Outdoors stuff. :smile:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Zeitgeist said:


> I talked with Roy and he is good to go! As a matter of fact he already threw out a couple of dates in late August and early September. I told him it will have to be a bit farther out. So when you are ready and it is right, let me know! It will be you, Remy, Texas Roy and whichever guide is available. Also, PM me your address and he will send Remy some Texas Boys Outdoors stuff. :smile:


This 2cool website never ceases to amaze me. It kinda restores my faith in mankind..:biggrin:

:cheers: to you, Mr. Z


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Tortuga said:


> This 2cool website never ceases to amaze me. It kinda restores my faith in mankind..:biggrin:
> 
> :cheers: to you, Mr. Z


It is truly amazing. It's been my experience that there are infinitely more good people out there than there are bad ones.

My home flooded in Harvey and the response from the local community was unbelievable. Then on May 7th Remy was diagnosed with cancer and the outpouring of support has been awesome. Every time I felt I was in a dark place there were thousands of people picking me up.

Over the years dozens of 2coolers have been by my house to pick up crab traps or perch traps or a sack of oysters. Some of the finest "strangers" I have ever met have been 2coolers. Many of them lingered in my garage talking for hours.

I have nothing but love for 2coolfishing.com. They seem to step of for people like Remy, Brooke, Blake, David and Auctioneer/realtor.

As far as Remy is concerned we have received plenty of support and don't have a need in the world besides prayers.

But if you have a little extra Brooke has a go fund me account drop off a little in there if you can. Speaking from experience she is going to need all the help she can get. I am not sure about David, Blake, or auctioneer/realtor? Maybe someone can help with that?

http://www.gofundme.com/brooke039s-believers


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I will second that. Great job guys.



Tortuga said:


> This 2cool website never ceases to amaze me. It kinda restores my faith in mankind..:biggrin:
> 
> :cheers: to you, Mr. Z


----------



## Big cat killer (Aug 18, 2011)

Prayers for everybody going thru these hardtimes. May god wrap his arms around yall and give yall a speedy recovery. Prayers for all


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Update

Today is Brooke's Birthday! Today is also "treatment day" for her. She has been at MD Anderson all day waiting for treatment. Remember I was telling yall about some side effects she was having. Well this is an update she just posted....so please continue to pray for her. Not exactly the news you would want to get on your birthday.

From Brooke:
"The Oncologist just cancelled my treatment for today. They are concerned about some side effects Iâ€™m having and want to run some test. I have to get a scan of my pelvic area possibly today and see the MD Anderson Ophthalmologist on Monday. If everything comes back negative then Iâ€™ll have my treatment next Friday."


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Prayers continue


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

more prayers up.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I am not sure if the Good Lord listens to an old man but I pray several times a day for folks like Brooke. Also for our leaders and even for those too stupid to know they need help,
Be of good cheer Brooke. You will win.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

HBD Brooke! Don't sweat the treatment delay. It happens all the time.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Brooke, we will keep praying for you and all of those affected by this nasty disease.


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

HBD & Prayers sent!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

HBD Brooke! Keep your mind and heart on the Lord. God Bless.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday Brooke! Prayers are sent twice a day. And as Haute Pursuit said don't sweat it. MD Anderson is huge and things get delayed postponed all the time.

Fighting Cancer ain't easy. There are going to be setbacks.

Hang in there!!!!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Happy Birthday Brooke! Continued prayers for a complete recovery. Keep fighting.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Happy birthday*

Happy birthday, more prayers sent....


----------



## madhatter1256 (Feb 24, 2007)

Prayers


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Brooke!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Prayers for Brooke she had to go to the ER last night. Some possible side effects of treatment.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Man, that sux. I hope her medical team can gets this worked out soon. Some of the immunotherapy drugs have almost no side effects on one person and can be disabling to others. Keep us posted and more prayers up.


----------



## broadwaydrew (Mar 29, 2006)

Man I hate to hear that. Thank you for the update either way. Hope they have an easy fix for the side effects.

Andrew


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Really sorry to hear that. Prayers sent. Keep us posted.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

God Bless all of you and families. Prayers sent.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Here is a little more detailed update...
Yesterday around 4:30am I got a text from Brooke saying that Bridget (her sister, my other cousin) was taking her to MD Anderson ER. She had been up ALL night with diarrhea. They had told her if she has it for so many hours, several times an hour, to go to the ER. Well she had finally fallen asleep and woke up around 4am with a very tight chest, elevated heart rate (Around 130bpm)and a temperature of 101.7. So that is when she called Bridget.
I was able to get up to MD around 10am yesterday. It was the first day of Kinder for one of mine, and first day of intermediate school for another. Brooke was pretty sad that she was having to miss her kids' first day of school and being admitted to the hospital. 
The doctor came in and said that she has colitis which is a side effect of one of the immunotherapy drugs. So depending on what happens over the next couple of days, they may go ahead and only give her one of the drugs when she is able to start again, instead of the two. She was having some pretty bad anxiety off and on all day yesterday. I believe it was mostly due to her not being able to be home for the first day of school and seeing her daughter get off the bus for the very first time. 
They started her on steroids yesterday to kind of counteract the immunotherapy and give her colon a break. Today, she will have to get a colonoscopy and she is NOT happy about it! Lol. All in all, she just wants to go home. I can't blame her.

On a more positive note...... When they looked at the scan to check her colon, they did come back and tell her that ALL OF HER TUMORS HAVE NOTICEABLY SHRUNK!!!!!! The only one that was hard to see any difference in was the one on her adrenal gland because it's in a weird spot, but the rest have shrunk!!!

Thank you all so much for your continued prayers! I will keep yall updated as I find things out. Hopefully she will get to go home within the next couple of days.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Hope they get these hurdles worked out. Continued prayers.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Speaking from experience trips to the medical center are expensive. She is not able to work and the bills will add up. If you want to help

https://www.gofundme.com/brooke039s-believers

2 coolers have always taken care of one another

Still praying for her twice a day!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Its Catchy said:


> Speaking from experience trips to the medical center are expensive. She is not able to work and the bills will add up. If you want to help
> 
> http://www.gofundme.com/brooke039s-believers
> 
> ...


Thank you so much <3

Also, thank you to all the 2coolers that have reached out to me and sent things to Brooke, you guys are awesome and she is so grateful!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers sent. Sounds like a rough night.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Its Catchy said:


> Speaking from experience trips to the medical center are expensive. She is not able to work and the bills will add up. If you want to help
> 
> http://www.gofundme.com/brooke039s-believers
> 
> ...


Good post, Catchy...I just hope they have some kind of good medical insurance. MDA is far from free.... They will have staggering debt if just with co-insurance. Gonna need lots of help after she whips this devil... Friend told me his first 'evaluation' visit at MDA required a 'deposit' of something north of $35K...


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Brooke had her colonoscopy done yesterday. They told her that they are VERY happy she came in when she did. Her colon was SO inflamed that it was very close to rupturing which could have caused her to get sepsis (or go septic? whichever word is the correct one). They said the tissue is healthy but it was severely inflamed.
The doctor came in this morning and told her that she will more than likely be there until Friday. She just wants to go home...as would anyone. 
Prayers continued for Brooke!


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

My deepest prayers sent!


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

My prayers go out to this young lady. May God heal her fully and carry her through everything that she is dealing with.


----------



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Brooke had her colonoscopy done yesterday. They told her that they are VERY happy she came in when she did. Her colon was SO inflamed that it was very close to rupturing which could have caused her to get sepsis (or go septic? whichever word is the correct one). They said the tissue is healthy but it was severely inflamed.
> The doctor came in this morning and told her that she will more than likely be there until Friday. She just wants to go home...as would anyone.
> Prayers continued for Brooke!


I know it's tough to find glimmers of good signs but Brooke wanting to go home is a good sign as she's fighting to get well. I've seen patients (including my wife that loves her children more than life) that get so tired from fighting their illness that nothing maters to them anymore and they don't even recognize that they're giving up.

Blessings and prayers to Brooke and their family. She's young, strong and she's going to survive!

SKelly


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Continued prayers and blessings for Brooke! May The Good Lord guide her to complete health! The Pool's are praying for y'all!!!


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Another update... last night they decided to give Brooke immunotherapy that specifically targets her colon to help. They told her that is was still severely inflamed and it needed to be done before it perforated. They told her she still wouldn't be going home until at least Friday. They also said that the tumor she had on her chest that was the size of a golf ball is now barely visible at all! Praise God! So has been praying to go home. She is home sick bad. She was sitting up in bed reading scriptures and listening to gospel music when the doctor walked in a little bit ago and said "you can go home!". She jumped out of the bed and into his arms! Brooke gets to go home y'all! Thanks for the continued prayers!!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Great news! Thanks for the wonderful update.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Great news!


----------



## broadwaydrew (Mar 29, 2006)

FANTASTIC! Home sweet home


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

You guys stay strong! My thoughts and prayers sent up! Having so many friends praying for Brooke is a wonderful and powerful thing!


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Great news there is no place like home and healing happens faster there!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Great news


----------



## Redfishdreams (Oct 5, 2013)

Prayers going up!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Hoping the side effects go away and the treatment continues to work well.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey everyone! Brooke finally went back today and got scanned. ALL of her tumors have shrunk well over 50%!!!!! They are going to keep her off of the immunotherapy for the next 4 weeks to see if they continue to shrink without the therapy. Apparently, the immunotherapy can work in your body for years. So in 4 weeks they will re-scan and see where she is at! This is awesome news! She is still dealing with the colitis but all in all, she is doing great! Thank you all for the continued support and prayers!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Thatâ€™s really great news. Continued prayers for complete remission.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

That is Great news! Thank you for the update!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Prayers continue


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Great update, thanks!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Sweet news!


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Great news! Continued prayers.


----------



## broadwaydrew (Mar 29, 2006)

Sounds like Brooke is doing well! Very happy to hear it.

Thanks for the update.

Andrew


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

That is great newsâ€¦

Prayers continue twice a day!!!


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Brooke -- we're all holding you and your family in our prayers. people of faith believe in the power of prayer. don't ask for anything - - just please pray.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Great news! She is in my prayers.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

awesome!!!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Real glad to hear this.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Prayers work.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Done!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a pretty exciting update regarding Brooke

I want to break this down a bit for yall.....

On June 14th she had her very 1st PET scan done

On June 15th she got the call saying "cancer"

On June 27th the cancer was confirmed - stage 4 melanoma

On July 6th she received her first immunotherapy treatment

On July 27th she had her second treatment

On Sept 14th she had a scan that showed all her tumors had shrunk more than 50%

On Oct 11th she had another PET scan done

On October 12th we were told that ALL of her tumors are GONE (she had 10 tumors total). There is only a tiny residual amount of a tumor left on her adrenal gland, the one that started all of this.

That means it took Brooke 2 treatments and only 3 months from her very first treatment to kick STAGE 4 MELANOMA'S BUTT!!!! 
They are still continuing to keep her off of treatment. They will re-scan her again in 6 weeks to see how her body has done! 

They are so amazed and shocked with Brookes outcome so far. Even Dr. Davies is using her case to teach in teaching seminars about the immunotherapy treatment.

GOD is SO good! Thank you all so much for the prayers. I know without a doubt that you all had a hand in helping her get to where she is right now!


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Prayers up!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow that is just beautiful.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Fantastic!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Amazing! Thatâ€™s wonderful news.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Most Excellent News!!!


:bounce:


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Praise God!


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

God bless her. That is wonderful news.


----------



## broadwaydrew (Mar 29, 2006)

That is SO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats Brooke!

Andrew


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

OUTSTANDING NEWS, just goes to show the power of prayer works.


Thanks for the update and awesome news.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

God IS GOOD! Thank you Jesus...


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

KaPOW!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Awesomely fantabulous


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Great news!!

Prayers will continue twice a day until sheâ€™s cured!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Wonderful news!

TH


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for the update Jamie Lee. Fantastic news! Amen!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Most wonderful.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Home sweet home*

Thatâ€™s some wonderful news!


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Incredible. Sounds like she and the treatment kicked cancer's *****!!! Prayers up for continued healing and complete and total lifetime remission.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Great news. Prayers sent for continued progress and healing.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank The Lord.


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

God bless her. That is wonderful news.


----------

